# "GTO" rear bumper decal



## docta J (Sep 7, 2008)

first of all, my goat is midnight blue metallic. next, i wanted to fill in the GTO on the rear bumper so i bought a reflective decal set from pfyc.com/reflectiveconcepts.com. the stickers are very nice and well crafted and can be seen from a mile away at night. however, i bought the darkest blue they had (to match my mbm) and the color looked like it was made for the impulse blue metallic gto's. so, yesterday i saw a gto exactly like mine driving (sounded like it had a kenne bell though) and he had the rear inserts filled in but the color matched his car. i was just wondering if anyone knows where i can get a dark blue set to match the color of my car because that looked so much better.

-docta J


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

docta J said:


> first of all, my goat is midnight blue metallic. next, i wanted to fill in the GTO on the rear bumper so i bought a reflective decal set from pfyc.com/reflectiveconcepts.com. the stickers are very nice and well crafted and can be seen from a mile away at night. however, i bought the darkest blue they had (to match my mbm) and the color looked like it was made for the impulse blue metallic gto's. so, yesterday i saw a gto exactly like mine driving (sounded like it had a kenne bell though) and he had the rear inserts filled in but the color matched his car. i was just wondering if anyone knows where i can get a dark blue set to match the color of my car because that looked so much better.
> 
> -docta J


GrafxWerks.com

Impulse Blue Metallic
» Metallic Electric Blue
» Reflective Dark Blue


----------

